# مجموعة محاضرات رائعة IOSH – Managing Safet للتحميل



## safety113 (11 فبراير 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]مجموعة محاضرات رائعة[/FONT]*​ *IOSH – Managing Safety*​ *[FONT=&quot]اضغط هنا[/FONT]*​


----------



## عمروصلاح (15 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع :77:


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 فبراير 2010)

مشكور
ولو كنت أتمنى أن يكون التحميل على المنتدى وليس عن طيق تحويلة


----------



## أبوميرة (17 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك ... 

اخدت هدا الكروس من شهور مضت .. وهو ممتاز جدا . 
والحمد لله نجحت في الامتحان .. والعقبة ان شاء الله للنبيوش


----------



## safety113 (19 مارس 2010)

أبوميرة قال:


> بارك الله فيك ...
> 
> اخدت هدا الكروس من شهور مضت .. وهو ممتاز جدا .
> والحمد لله نجحت في الامتحان .. والعقبة ان شاء الله للنبيوش


 ان شاء الله نيبوش وبتنجح 
واعلى
وبالتوفيق


----------



## هانى دسوقي (20 مارس 2010)

مجموعة محاضرات رائعة IOSH -ManagingSafelyجدا بور بوينت للتحميل


خاصة بالسادة اعضاء منتديات سلامتك المحترمين


على الرابط التالي:


ارجو التحميل والدعاء وشكرا


الملفات 1 -2 -3 -4 –


على الرابط التالي


[URL="http://www.up.ly/ar/download-IOSH-Modules1234-rar-2596ca7112.html"]http://www.up.ly/ar/download-IOSH-Modules1234-rar-2596ca7112.html[/URL]

اما الملفات رقم 5 -6-7-8 


على الرابط:


[URL="http://www.up.ly/download-IOSH-Modules5678-rar-8a307e6f2b.html"]http://www.up.ly/download-IOSH-Modules5678-rar-8a307e6f2b.html[/URL]


----------



## sayed00 (20 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى هانى على النقل و نتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## جار القمر60 (30 أبريل 2010)

*الف شكر وتقدير*

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررر الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## fraidi (1 مايو 2010)

مشكور ................................. الأجزاء 1234 غير موجودة


----------



## safety113 (16 مايو 2010)

*ملفات من جديد*

تم التحميل مرة اخرى من قبل السيد سيد سلام للملفات
الى جميع الاخوة الى بيسألو عن الاجزاء الغير موجودة
1,2,3,4 
اليكم الينك 

http://ifile.it/568b7wa 
اتمنى لكم التوفيق 
تحياتي


----------



## صاصا الغالي (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا لك الملف 5 6 7 8 غير موجود


----------



## safety113 (20 مايو 2010)

http://www.up.ly/download-IOSH-Modules5678-rar-8a307e6f2b.html

​* http://www.up.ly/download-IOSH-Modules5678-rar-8a307e6f2b.html*


----------



## tamer safety (22 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك


----------



## احمد ابو جلال (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي احمد
جزاك الله خيرا .....ملفات مفيدة جدا
خاصة انني بصدد الحصول علي iosh كخطوة للحصول علي النيبوش
وكل عام وانت بخير
تحياتي احمد جلال


----------



## OHS M!do (17 مارس 2011)

شكر لاكن المديول الاخير ما نزل معي


----------



## يا الغالي (21 مايو 2015)

ارجو تحديث رابط التحميل


----------

